# Grouper Run on ALL HERS 7/27



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Headed out of North Light Marina around 6:00 a.m. with Capt. Wayne, Co-Capt. Steve, and myself . Didn’t have our normal crew today was missing 3 of them. Had to stop to pickup up bait out of the traps and finally made it to the pass around 7:00. Had enough Pin fish so didn’t need to stop outside the pass for bait. Seas were perfect for a quick run. Headed South to our first stop at 28 miles. Picked up the 2 smallest Gags. Headed further South another 6 1/2 miles to pickup 4 more Gags and a King and Scamp. Caught the biggest 2 in 200 ft. After getting our limit of Gags it was already 11:30 and we were 34 1/2 miles out. Capt. said time to head in could see the storms starting to move in on radar. Only had to go through 1 storm and it was mild compared to some we have been through. Made it back to North Light around 1:00 was able to unload take photo’s before the bottom fell out Total catch 6 Gags, 1 Scamp, 1 King. Get out there and get them guys why the bite is good. Always a good day when on the water fishing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome fish.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck yeah! Yall did well.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. With such a short window to get out there and fish for them I was surprised we made a limit. They were darn sure hungry.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang Debbie, you guys tore 'em up! Wish we could have made it out there with you all. We will get back after them this weekend though. Way to kill it. Glad you made it back safe.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pile of grouper. I hate trying to fish around thunderstorms but it looks like y'all made it work for you. Nice work.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Russian said:


> Dang Debbie, you guys tore 'em up! Wish we could have made it out there with you all. We will get back after them this weekend though. Way to kill it. Glad you made it back safe.


Welcome back home crew member. See what happens when you leave.LOL!!! See you onboard this weekend.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Very nice pile of grouper. I hate trying to fish around thunderstorms but it looks like y'all made it work for you. Nice work.


Me too. I was watching the radar really close. I was so glad the fish were hungry.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

The pinfish live on a bottom rig?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes. As soon a we dropped they were there. 

Had to add to this if you don't get any Pin fish get mullet and butterfly them and send them down. Go to a seafood market and tell them you want a couple of whole mullet if you don't know how to throw a net.

They are there and the bite is going to be before noon.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty mess of fish!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Hope they are hungry tomorrow like they were last Sat.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> Thanks. Hope they are hungry tomorrow like they were last Sat.


 I do too.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

George I hope you guys do really good tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing your report. Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, you too.


----------

